# When decades really began and ended (in your opinion)



## honoshikun (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's mine, this is mostly based off of a pop culture stance rather than a political one.

1920s: 1919-1929
1930s: 1929-1938
1940s: 1938-1947
1950s: 1947-1964
1960s: 1964-1973
1970s: 1974-1982
1980s: 1982-1991
1990s: 1992-2003
2000s: 2003-2011
2010s: 2011-TBD


----------



## TheSpinningDoctor (Nov 30, 2013)

20s: 1919-1929
30s: 1930-1938
40s: 1939-1946
50s: 1947-1963
60s: 1964-1973
70s: 1974-1981
80s: 1982-1990
90s: 1991-2001
00s: 2002-2010
10s: 2011-2014+


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

@TheSpinningDoctor

That's exactly what my list would have been :tongue:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I would say that the 1960s ended abruptly, on May 4th, 1970, with the Kent State shooting. That is a little premature because the 1960s actually ended on January 1st, 1971. I think that the 1970s ended in 1981, with the inauguration of Ronald Reagan as president. The 1980s ended in 1993, with the inauguration of Bill Clinton. The 1990s ended on September 11th, 2001... very, very abruptly. I agree with the OP about the 1920s and 1930s. I'd extend the 1940s longer but am not sure how much longer.


----------

